
The World of Liquid Crystal Displays (2006) - vinchuco
http://www.personal.kent.edu/~mgu/LCD/home.htm
======
userbinator
I know it's an introduction, but it misses a lot of the interesting points
that are actually important even for people just buying LCDs --- like how
intensity gradation is achieved (FRC/temporal dithering vs. pure DAC) and why
inversion/AC driving signals are necessary, and how they can contribute to
flicker and odd artifacts when displaying certain patterns.

Those wishing to know may find the answers in here:

[http://web.nchu.edu.tw/pweb/users/fansen_wang/lesson/7043.pd...](http://web.nchu.edu.tw/pweb/users/fansen_wang/lesson/7043.pdf)

[http://www.techmind.org/lcd/](http://www.techmind.org/lcd/)

[http://www.solomon-
systech.com/files/ck/files/Application%20...](http://www.solomon-
systech.com/files/ck/files/Application%20Notes/TFT%20Flickering%20Application%20Note_1.1.pdf)

In my experience, panel and driver IC manufacturers seem to give the best
explanations of the technology, and it's often quite readable even for someone
without experience with LCDs.

~~~
vinchuco
These are great! I'm actually diametrically opposed to expert status in this
area.

I came across this trying to figure out how these work:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CJvNEzCaNwg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CJvNEzCaNwg)

to try to answer some questions: a) How hard could it be to do a DIY version
vs buying one? b) Why don't they produce larger (blackboard-sized) versions of
this tablet i.e. for school settings? c) Downsides? How much do these really
last?

~~~
userbinator
Internal examination of a slightly different model:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qgt1b81DJEw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qgt1b81DJEw)

------
ChrisClark
I assume transflective displays hit a limit on density and color reproduction.
But I really wish they hadn't. A tablet would be perfectly readable indoors
and outdoors with it. My Dell Axim was great in sunlight and still had a
backlight for indoors.

------
irq
This probably needs a [2006] in the title.

~~~
wwwhizz
That explains the web design as well.

~~~
thefastlane
you mean how it loaded instantaneously?

